# Diagnostic port



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys ! What devices do you use to diagnose errors on your Gen2? Which is better to use?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

OBDLINK MX, Tech2, some snap on thing.

Anything else is a fire hazard. You can use a $20 elm or whatever but do not leave it plugged in.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

Bluedriver


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bafx Bluetooth for $22. And torque app.

The good stuff is expensive. And not worth the money if you don't use it enough. Like a shop for instance.

I'd like to find something that's comparable to the good stuff but nothing seems to be out there.


----------

